# Main Salmon at high water



## nasajova (7 mo ago)

Does anyone have any experience with running the Main in a 14' raft when the gauge is 7.5' at Corn Creek? It's at 6.6' today and I project 7.5' when we put-in on 6-16. I've done it at 5.5' in an IK and it was big but not difficult. I think most of the rapids were actually easier than at lower flows. Thanks.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Re-up your life insurance. Or give me your SSN, so I can take a policy out on ya.

But really. The difference between 5.5' and 7.5' is night and day.
5.5' is roughly 18kcfs
7.5' is more than a 50% bump for around 29kcfs


----------



## Samoon12 (7 mo ago)

nasajova said:


> Does anyone have any experience with running the Main in a 14' raft when the gauge is 7.5' at Corn Creek? It's at 6.6' today and I project 7.5' when we put-in on 6-16. I've done it at 5.5' in an IK and it was big but not difficult. I think most of the rapids were actually easier than at lower flows. Thanks.


I ran the river this past week with 6.8’ at Corn. I was on my 136DD which was fine but by the end of the week my cooler, water, and beer was virtually eliminated. Probably should have balanced the load in the raft to the front…at any rate, I think on dried meat I got flung off the back with my dog. I had a longer swim than my dog, and it took some time to get back to where my dog was stuck on the shore. Another group of rafters was able to help me out.

I guess the point of this post is that the waves are steep/big and anything can happen in the bigger water….some of the biggest waves can be found in sections of the river with no named rapid.

I would keep at least two throw lines on each boat 😅🤞I think the sweet spot is 5.5’…..the river changes exponentially as the level gets above 6’. If you have a good group of people you are going with….should be fine…good luck!


----------



## nasajova (7 mo ago)

Thank You BenSlaughter and Samoon12, much appreciated input.


----------

